
90% of Americans don’t know there’s scientific consensus on climate change - okket
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/7/6/15924444/global-warming-consensus-survey
======
propogandist
> Following a similar methodology, C13 analysed the abstracts of 11 944 peer-
> reviewed papers published between 1991 and 2011 that matched the search
> terms 'global climate change' or 'global warming' in the ISI Web of Science
> search engine.

What a great way to identify scientific consensus... fools!

This is scratching the surface. Dig deeper and you will find more holes.

[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/11/4/048...](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/11/4/048002)

------
semsem
This is frightening

